# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός fm με την el504

## nikosgalanos

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του forum.Αφού διάβασα με προσοχή το θέμα (504:Ο ΜΥΘΟΣ ΤΩΝ FM) σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω έναν πομπό με την ελ504 στα fm.Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο σχέδιο και από που μπορώ να αγοράσω τα υλικά;
Με εκτίμηση Νικόλας.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάποιος που να ξέρει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οποία βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάνεις βρε παιδιά;

----------


## nikosp

Αυτού του είδους οι κατασκευές ήταν κάποτε της μόδας και δεν έκαναν τίποτε άλλο από το να γεμίζουν την συχνότητα άλλος πολύ άλλος λίγο με παράσιτα αρμονικές κλπ
Η διαμόρφωση FM πολλές φορές γινόταν με μια δίοδο varicap 
Εγώ δεν θα σύστηνα μία τέτοια κατασκευή σήμερα

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Κάνεις βρε παιδιά;



Κι εγώ σου προτείνω να ασχοληθείς με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο και αποτελεσματικό (και νόμιμο). Αν όμως θέλεις να πειραματιστείς ίσως βρεις υλικά στον Μανιάτη (741).

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Τι άλλο πιο μόνιμο και σύγχρονο έχετε να μου προτείνετε;Επίσης κανένα σχέδιο για πομπό με την ελ504 έχετε να μου προτείνετε;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ψάξε κανέναν πομπό με PLL, το forum και όχι μόνο, είναι γεμάτο από τέτοιους.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...&highlight=pll
http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/pll.html
https://www.google.gr/search?q=pll+f...+fm+schematics

Αν θες 504 σχέδια υπάρχουν στο θέμα που αναφέρεις και του ΡΟΡ δουλεύει μια χαρά, όσο μια χαρά μπορεί να δουλέψει ένα αυτοταλάντωτο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Που μπορώ να βρω το σχέδιο του ποπ και υλικά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάνεις που να ξέρει;

----------


## performer

el504.jpg



> Κάνεις που να ξέρει;



  Ορίστε ένα σχέδιο.Εάν ψάξεις στο internet θα βρεις άπειρα .Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχεις και την σχετική εμπειρία να το κατασκευάσεις γιατί το ρεύμα εγκυμονεί πολλούς κινδύνους

3.jpg

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ξες που θα το βρω έτοιμο γιατί δεν έχω γέφυρα;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Στο σχηματικό δεν φαίνονται τα υλικά και οι χοιριτικότητες των πυκνωτών.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Έχεις ξανακάνει παρόμοια κατασκευή με λυχνίες?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Όχι.Αλλά ξέρω από ηλεκτρονικά και λυχνίες.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ωραία τότε, το πρώτο σχέδιο έχει τα υλικά, μπορείς να το ξεκινήσεις.

----------


## performer

> Ξες που θα το βρω έτοιμο γιατί δεν έχω γέφυρα;



Στο ένα σχηματικό φαίνονται και οι τιμές .Έτοιμο δεν θα βρείς. Υλικά στο Μανιάτη RADIO 741

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πόσο λέτε να μου βγει συνολικά;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Υπολογίζω κάπου στα 100 ευρώ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Με την γέφυρα που δεν έχω τι γίνεται;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τι να την κάνεις τη γέφυρα? Μήπως ότι σου δείξει θα είναι και σωστό?

----------


## nikosp

> Στο σχηματικό δεν φαίνονται τα υλικά και οι χοιριτικότητες των πυκνωτών.



Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι σε αυτού του είδους τις κατασκευές οι τιμές των υλικών (πυκνωταί πηνία κλπ.) είναι σχετικές με την κατασκευή που κάνεις.
Έτσι δεν θα πρέπει να νομίζεις ότι με τις τιμές που θα βρεις στο κάθε σχέδιο θα τα βάλεις και τελείωσες

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.Μεταλλικό σασί έχει ο Μανιάτης;

----------


## SV1EDG

Καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες, για ποιό λόγο θέλεις να κάνεις μια τέτοια κατασκευή? Σου αρέσουν οι λάμπες? Σου αρέσει η εκπομπή? Σου αρέσουν οι κατασκευές? Σου αρέσει ένας χώρος που να μοιάζει με studio και να κάνεις παιχνίδι? Θέλεις να μάθεις τεχνικά και πρακτικά θέματα RF της ηλεκτρονικής ?

Γιατί σε όλα τα παραπάνω σου έχω εναλλακτικές, νόμιμες και ασφαλής.

----------


## a75

ΑΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΙΣ 504 ΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ DUMMY LOAD(ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ)ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ

----------


## SRF

> Ξες που θα το βρω έτοιμο γιατί δεν έχω γέφυρα;




σαφώς! ΕΔΩ το παίρνεις έτοιμο στο κουτί του κιόλας, ΚΑΙ με οθόνη που είναι συνδεδεμένη με ενσωματωμένη κιόλας γέφυρα! Όλα σε ένα, νοικοκυρεμένα! 
Μην σε απασχολεί που φαίνεται η λάμπα, είναι κρυμμένη μεσα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες, για ποιό λόγο θέλεις να κάνεις μια τέτοια κατασκευή? Σου αρέσουν οι λάμπες? Σου αρέσει η εκπομπή? Σου αρέσουν οι κατασκευές? Σου αρέσει ένας χώρος που να μοιάζει με studio και να κάνεις παιχνίδι? Θέλεις να μάθεις τεχνικά και πρακτικά θέματα RF της ηλεκτρονικής ?
> 
> Γιατί σε όλα τα παραπάνω σου έχω εναλλακτικές, νόμιμες και ασφαλής.



Θέλω να κάνω πειραματική εκπομπή.Μου αρέσουν οι λάμπες.Μου αρέσει πολύ η εκπομπή.Φυσικά.Εννοείται.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Θέλω να κάνω πειραματική εκπομπή.Μου αρέσουν οι λάμπες.Μου αρέσει πολύ η εκπομπή.Φυσικά.Εννοείται.



Τότε προχώρα στο σχέδιο που είδες και μη σε ανησυχεί που δεν έχεις γέφυρα, όπως σου έγραψα πιο πάνω άχρηστη θα σου είναι χωρίς αναλυτή, σαβούρα θα εκπέμψεις, σαβούρα θα σου μετρήσει.
Θέλει τεράστια πείρα για να δουλέψει σωστά αυτοταλάντωτο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> σαφώς! ΕΔΩ το παίρνεις έτοιμο στο κουτί του κιόλας, ΚΑΙ με οθόνη που είναι συνδεδεμένη με ενσωματωμένη κιόλας γέφυρα! Όλα σε ένα, νοικοκυρεμένα! 
> Μην σε απασχολεί που φαίνεται η λάμπα, είναι κρυμμένη μεσα!!!



Αυτό πιστεύω το γράφεις ως αστείο. :Smile:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Τότε προχώρα στο σχέδιο που είδες και μη σε ανησυχεί που δεν έχεις γέφυρα, όπως σου έγραψα πιο πάνω άχρηστη θα σου είναι χωρίς αναλυτή, σαβούρα θα εκπέμψεις, σαβούρα θα σου μετρήσει.
> Θέλει τεράστια πείρα για να δουλέψει σωστά αυτοταλάντωτο.



Υπάρχει κάτι πιο φθηνό με λυχνίες;

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγες, για ποιό λόγο θέλεις να κάνεις μια τέτοια κατασκευή? Σου αρέσουν οι λάμπες? Σου αρέσει η εκπομπή? Σου αρέσουν οι κατασκευές? Σου αρέσει ένας χώρος που να μοιάζει με studio και να κάνεις παιχνίδι? Θέλεις να μάθεις τεχνικά και πρακτικά θέματα RF της ηλεκτρονικής ?
> 
> Γιατί σε όλα τα παραπάνω σου έχω εναλλακτικές, νόμιμες και ασφαλής.



Εγώ προτείνω στον φίλο μας να εξολομολογηθεί Μεγάλη εβδομάδα είναι;

παραθέτω και το σχετικό οδηγό εξομολόγησης...

http://proskynitis.blogspot.gr/2014/...g-post_11.html

Αμαρτωλές 504 



 :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------

αθικτον (04-06-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι πιο φθηνό;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάποιο πιο φθηνό με λυχνίες;

----------


## SRF

> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι πιο φθηνό;



Οι εποχές των "φθηνων πομπών με λυχνίες" έχουν περάσει προ πολλού και ανεπιστρεπτί! Σήμερα με τα λεφτά που θα σου κόστιζε κάτι τέτοιο ΑΝ έβρισκες ΚΑΙ όλα τα υλικά του, φτιάχνεις ένα αξιοπρεπέστατο PLL ανάλογης ισχύος, μαζί με τα φίλτρα του κιόλας... και είσαι "άψογος" για πειραματισμούς ερασιτεχνισμού!

----------


## babilis

http://imgur.com/a/xe87c
http://imgur.com/a/fdBuT

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο pll.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δύσκολα δεν είναι αυτά;

----------


## SRF

> Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιο pll.







> Δύσκολα δεν είναι αυτά;



Ριξε μια ματιά ΕΔΩ


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84159 


Δεν είναι πιό "δύσκολα" από αυτό που θες να κανεις, και δουλεουν ΚΑΙ σε χαμηλότερες τάσεις, ΜΗ φονικές!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πόσα χρήματα διαθέτεις βρε Νίκο?
Τι ισχύ περίπου θες?
Το θες έτοιμο ή κιτ?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Διαθέτω έως 50€.Περίπου 20w.Κιτ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Με αυτά τα λεφτά τι μπορώ να πάρω;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάτι με λυχνίες ίσως;

----------


## B-B

http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/p...ransmitter.htm

http://www.freewebs.com/antreas555/sxediaamhffm.htm

----------


## B-B

Ο 741 δεν έχει 504 ή τουλάχιστον δεν είχε πριν λίγο καιρό

----------


## B-B

> Με αυτά τα λεφτά τι μπορώ να πάρω;



Παίρνεις το 1/3 των υλικών περίπου

----------


## B-B

> Με αυτά τα λεφτά τι μπορώ να πάρω;



...... ή αλλιώς σου λείπουν άλλα 200ε για να πάρεις το αυτοταλάντωτο με την 6146 από τον Α555. βάλε και κανενα 20άρικο ακόμη για τα εξ αποστ γιατί το μηχάνημα είναι βαρύ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάτι πιο φθηνό με λυχνίες έχετε να μου προτείνετε;

----------


## sot1

Nίκο ποσο χρόνον είσαι?

----------


## nikosgalanos

25 χρονών.Γιατί ρωτάς;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Tι έχετε να μου προτείνετε με 50€.

----------


## radiofonias

Νικο αν και στα εχουν πει  οι συναδελφοι, άλλο η δεκαετία του 80 και άλλο τωρα. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν οι "επαγγελματίες" στα FM και με ενα αυτοταλάντωτο σαν αυτό που φαίνεται οτι θες κουτσα στραβά θα έκανες εκπομπή απο μερικά μέτρα μεχρι αρκετα χιλιόμετρα. Τώρα με τους εκατοντάδες σταθμούς του κάθε νομού συνυπολογίζωντας και αυτούς των γειτονικών νομών δεν θα ακούγεσαι ουτε στην αυλή σου.
Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς απο μεράκι, τοτε αγόρασε γεφυρα, φορτίο και μετά οτι σου είπαν οι ειδικοί. Ο SRF σου έδειξε τον δρόμο.
Με 50 δεν κάνεις τίποτα και κινεζικο να πάρεις πάλι τίποτα. 
Αν είσαι θεσσαλονικη -Αθήνα ξεχνα το αν βρεθείς σε καποιο απομακρυσμένο χωριό περιτρυγυρισμενο απο βουνά κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Tι έχετε να μου προτείνετε με 50€.



Αυτό με τα μισά.


Και αυτό με λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Γίνεται να το αγοράσει κάποιος και να μου το στείλει;και να τον πληρώσω.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Συμφωνείτε;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κανείς;#

----------


## IRF

Για πιο οικονομικά μπορείς να βρεις μια PL504 (αντί της EL504 αλλάζει μόνο τάση νημάτων)από καμία παλιά τηλεόραση ασπρόμαυρη της γιαγιάς ξεχασμένη στο χωριό. Επίσης  PL504 έχουν κάποια μαγαζιά σε απόθεμα σε θεσ/νίκη.Υπάρχει και η φτηνή λύση χωρίς μετασχηματιστή 350 βόλτ αλλά είναι ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ έτσι και βάλεις ανάποδα την πρίζα.*Τελική πρόταση να δουλέψεις με PL504 σε χαμηλή τάση 30 βολτ και στην άνοδο.* Ξέρω ότι θα φωνάζουν πολύ εδώ στο φόρουμ γιαυτό που λέω γιατί έχεις ισχύ ούτε το ένα εκατοστό αυτής με τα 250 βολτ. ΟΜΩΣ είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να εξοικειωθείς με τις λυχνίες χωρίς κίνδυνο και να μετράς ότι θέλεις στη λυχνία και σε εξαρτήματα την ώρα που δουλεύει.Αργότερα αν όλα πάνε καλά βάζεςι υψηλή τάση.

----------


## radioamateur

> Tι έχετε να μου προτείνετε με 50€.




Εγώ με 50 ευρώ δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω καμιά κινεζιά ή κινέζα ή κινέζο. Μπορώ όμως να σου προτείνω ένα ελληνικό προϊόν

http://www.aspisys.com/fmpll.htm θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις εντός οικείας για μεταφορά ήχου από ένα δορυφορικό δέκτη, για press conference, συναυλίες, ως αυτόνομο πομπουδάκι σε τεχνητό φορτίο για οδήγηση linear... αν σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε αδειούχο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό...κτλ για να οδηγείς linear

Καλημέρα... και καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καλό το Aspisys, αλλά 200 ευρώ πολλά είναι!
Δες εδώ http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/pll.html που είναι και συμφορουμίτης μας.
Αν περιμένεις καμιά βδομάδα μπορεί να βρω κάποιο PLL κάπου στα 10-15 watt, έτοιμο στο κουτί του με τροφοδοτικό κλπ, αλλά μην περιμένεις τιμή κάτω από 100 ευρώ.

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλό το Aspisys, αλλά 200 ευρώ πολλά είναι!
> Δες εδώ http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/pll.html που είναι και συμφορουμίτης μας.
> Αν περιμένεις καμιά βδομάδα μπορεί να βρω κάποιο PLL κάπου στα 10-15 watt, έτοιμο στο κουτί του με τροφοδοτικό κλπ, αλλά μην περιμένεις τιμή κάτω από 100 ευρώ.



Γιώργο είσαι σίγουρος ότι συγκρίνεις όμοιες κατασκευές;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο είσαι σίγουρος ότι συγκρίνεις όμοιες κατασκευές;



Τίποτα δεν είναι όμοιο, αλλά όταν ο άλλος βάζει όριο τα 50 ευρώ και πας στα 200, μάλλον δεν θα του κάνει!

----------


## lefterisgeo99

> Κι εγώ σου προτείνω να ασχοληθείς με κάτι πιο σύγχρονο και αποτελεσματικό (και νόμιμο). Αν όμως θέλεις να πειραματιστείς ίσως βρεις υλικά στον Μανιάτη (741).



Φίλε μου εννοείς το radio 741 στην Εγνατία, Θεσσαλονίκη? Γιατί κάθε φορά που περνάω είναι κλειστος

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Εγώ με 50 ευρώ δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω καμιά κινεζιά ή κινέζα ή κινέζο. Μπορώ όμως να σου προτείνω ένα ελληνικό προϊόν
> 
> http://www.aspisys.com/fmpll.htm θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις εντός οικείας για μεταφορά ήχου από ένα δορυφορικό δέκτη, για press conference, συναυλίες, ως αυτόνομο πομπουδάκι σε τεχνητό φορτίο για οδήγηση linear... αν σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε αδειούχο ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό...κτλ για να οδηγείς linear
> 
> Καλημέρα... και καλή Ανάσταση



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Καλή ανάσταση!Πόσο κάνει το aspisys?

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Καλή ανάσταση!Πόσο κάνει το aspisys?



Πολύ παραπάνω από όσα διατίθεσαι να διαθέσεις! Βέβαια έχει επιπλέον δυνατότητες, πχ στερεογεννήτρια, γέφυρα, φίλτρα, ρύθμιση ισχύος, προστασίες στασίμων κλπ, κλπ! 
Αλλά αυτά κοστίζουν κιόλας! 

Και το τελευταίο μοντελο είναι πλέον έτσι... 
FM07TXNV.jpg 


Σύντομα όμως, σε καμμιά 20 ημέρες, θα βγει ένα οικονομικότερο που θα "τσακίζει κόκκαλα" τόσο σε τιμή όσο και απόδοση!  
Αλλά χωρίς στερεογεννήτρια, και κάποια εξτραδάκια που έχει αυτό!

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Πολύ παραπάνω από όσα διατίθεσαι να διαθέσεις! Βέβαια έχει επιπλέον δυνατότητες, πχ στερεογεννήτρια, γέφυρα, φίλτρα, ρύθμιση ισχύος, προστασίες στασίμων κλπ, κλπ! 
> Αλλά αυτά κοστίζουν κιόλας! 
> 
> Και το τελευταίο μοντελο είναι πλέον έτσι... 
> FM07TXNV.jpg 
> 
> 
> Σύντομα όμως, σε καμμιά 20 ημέρες, θα βγει ένα οικονομικότερο που θα "τσακίζει κόκκαλα" τόσο σε τιμή όσο και απόδοση!  
> Αλλά χωρίς στερεογεννήτρια, και κάποια εξτραδάκια που έχει αυτό!



Δηλαδή πόσο κοστίζει;

----------


## SRF

> Καλό το Aspisys, αλλά* 200 ευρώ* πολλά είναι!
> Δες εδώ http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/pll.html που είναι και συμφορουμίτης μας.
> Αν περιμένεις καμιά βδομάδα μπορεί να βρω κάποιο PLL κάπου στα 10-15 watt, έτοιμο στο κουτί του με τροφοδοτικό κλπ, αλλά μην περιμένεις τιμή κάτω από 100 ευρώ.







> Δηλαδή πόσο κοστίζει;



Στο αναφέραν ήδη άλλοι!

----------


## B-B

Όλα αυτά που σου πρότειναν κοστίζουν. Όσες κατασκευές είναι σε πλακέτες θα χρειαστείς και τροφοδοτικό. Δεν ειπώθηκε αλλά εννοείται.  Φίλε αν δεν διαθέσεις το 200άρι δεν παίρνεις τίποτε. Ακόμη και το γνωστό κύκλωμα 1 βαττ με τροφοδοτικό της Σμαρτ ή παρόμοια, κοστίζουν πάνω από 50ε.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Πολύ παραπάνω από όσα διατίθεσαι να διαθέσεις! Βέβαια έχει επιπλέον δυνατότητες, πχ στερεογεννήτρια, γέφυρα, φίλτρα, ρύθμιση ισχύος, προστασίες στασίμων κλπ, κλπ! 
> Αλλά αυτά κοστίζουν κιόλας! 
> 
> Και το τελευταίο μοντελο είναι πλέον έτσι... 
> FM07TXNV.jpg 
> 
> 
> Σύντομα όμως, σε καμμιά 20 ημέρες, θα βγει ένα οικονομικότερο που θα "τσακίζει κόκκαλα" τόσο σε τιμή όσο και απόδοση!  
> Αλλά χωρίς στερεογεννήτρια, και κάποια εξτραδάκια που έχει αυτό!



Αυτό που λες ότι θα βγει σε 20 ημέρες ένα οικονομικότερο,το ξες σίγουρα;Γιατί αν γίνει αυτό θα αγοράσω.

----------


## liat

> Αυτό που λες ότι θα βγει σε 20 ημέρες ένα οικονομικότερο,το ξες σίγουρα;Γιατί αν γίνει αυτό θα αγοράσω.



Άποψή μου, βρίσκεις το τηλέφωνο της εταιρίας από την ιστοσελίδα της και ρωτάς απ' ευθείας ό,τι θες.

Σαν γενικό κανόνα, να έχεις υπόψη σου, ότι αν θες σοβαρή και χωρίς προβλήματα (παρενοχλήσεων με αρμονικές και σπασίματα) εκπομπή (πάντα με άδεια) τότε μια αγορά από αξιόλογο κατασκευαστή και βέβαια ελεγμένο πριν παραδοθεί στον πελάτη, είναι μονόδρομος.

Αν από την άλλη έχεις γνώσεις να φτιάξεις δικό σου pll αλλά και μηχανήματα για να το μετρήσεις και να μη βγαίνεις στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη, τότε προχώρα σε αυτό.
Προσωπικά, άσχετα αν ασχολήθηκα να φτιάξω ένα δικό μου που μετρήθηκε επαγγελματικά από επαγγελματία του χώρου, για εκπομπή παίζω με έτοιμο, πιστοποιημένο.
Στο ebay κυκλοφορούν έτοιμα pll, φτηνά, κινέζικης κατασκευής, σε όμορφα κουτάκια, που όμως αν τα λειτουργήσεις θα σε μαζεύει η ΕΕΤΤ.
Δυστυχώς, το "άθλημα" απαιτεί να μπαίνει το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη.

----------


## gregpro

> Φίλε μου εννοείς το radio 741 στην Εγνατία, Θεσσαλονίκη? Γιατί κάθε φορά που περνάω είναι κλειστος
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σάββατο  και  Κυριακή  είναι  πάντα  κλειστός. Τις  καθημερινές  κλείνει  στις  14:45

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάτι λίγο άσχετο.Αγόρασα σολντερίνη   σε τι χρησιμεύει ακριβώς,γιατί δεν κατάλαβα;

----------


## lefterisgeo99

> Σάββατο  και  Κυριακή  είναι  πάντα  κλειστός. Τις  καθημερινές  κλείνει  στις  14:45



Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## liat

> Κάτι λίγο άσχετο.Αγόρασα σολντερίνη   σε τι χρησιμεύει ακριβώς,γιατί δεν κατάλαβα;







> Όχι.Αλλά *ξέρω από ηλεκτρονικά και λυχνίες*.



Εσύ τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις από τα παραπάνω δικά σου λεγόμενα;  :Confused1: 
Πως πρέπει να εκληφθεί από τα μέλη που σου απαντούν;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Για την σολντερίνη δεν ξέρω πάντως.Νομίζω ότι χρησιμεύει για να απλώνει η κόλληση καλύτερα γύρω από τον ακροδέκτη στις πλακέτες.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κάτι λίγο άσχετο.Αγόρασα σολντερίνη   σε τι χρησιμεύει ακριβώς,γιατί δεν κατάλαβα;



Αγόρασες κάτι και μας ρωτάς τι να το κάνεις? Γιατί το αγόρασες τότε?
Θες τώρα σοβαρή απάντηση? Αδυνατώ!

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εντάξει.Συγγνώμη.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εντάξει.Συγγνώμη.



Βρε Νίκο να σε βοηθήσουμε σε ότι θες, αλλά όταν αγοράζεις κάτι με τι κριτήρια το κάνεις?
α) γιατί είναι φτηνό?
β) γιατί σου αρέσει η συσκευασία?
γ) γιατί το ξεφορτώθηκε ο πωλητής?
δ) γιατί κάπου άκουσες ότι είναι χρήσιμο?
ε) γιατί το χρειάζεσαι?

----------


## nikosgalanos

ε)γιατί το χρειάζομαι.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ε)γιατί το χρειάζομαι.



Οπότε τη σολντερίνη για να την αγοράσεις τη χρειαζόσουν, σωστά?
Τότε τι ρωτάς τι να την κάνεις?

Πουθενά δε σου χρειάζεται, εκτός αν θες να κολλήσεις τίποτα τενεκέδες.

----------

mikemtb (02-12-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι την χρειαζόμουν.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κάτι λίγο άσχετο.Αγόρασα σολντερίνη   *σε τι χρησιμεύει ακριβώς*,γιατί δεν κατάλαβα;







> Ναι την χρειαζόμουν.



Μάλλον μας δουλεύεις....

----------


## liat

> *Μάλλον* μας δουλεύεις....



Τι το θες το "μάλλον";
Όλο το νήμα είναι ένα διαρκές λογοπαίγνιο.

Στο 1ο post:




> ...*Αφού διάβασα με προσοχή το θέμα (504:Ο ΜΥΘΟΣ ΤΩΝ FM)*



Αν διάβασε το θέμα, τότε θα έβλεπε στο *#30*, ότι υπάρχουν σχέδια.
Παρακάτω δεν έψαξα.
Επομένως τι ακριβώς αναζητά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

1όν δεν σας δουλεύω.2όν ψάχνω  για πομπό fm με την ελ504.

----------


## liat

> 1όν δεν σας δουλεύω.2όν ψάχνω  για πομπό fm με την ελ504.



Ας ξεκινήσω από το 2ο. Αφού προσανατολίζεσαι αποκλειστικά σε λαμπάτο και μάλιστα EL504, τότε γιατί αφήνεις να εξελίσσεται η συζήτηση γύρω από τα τραντζιστορικά pll;
Γιατί ρωτάς για τιμές αφού δε σε ενδιαφέρουν;
Οπότε πάμε στο 1ο, ότι όλα συνηγορούν στο ότι μας δουλεύεις.
Δικαίωμά σου να το προσπαθείς, αλλά δε μασάμε κουτόχορτο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Τι το θες το "μάλλον";
> Όλο το νήμα είναι ένα διαρκές λογοπαίγνιο.
> 
> Στο 1ο post:
> 
> 
> Αν διάβασε το θέμα, τότε θα έβλεπε στο *#30*, ότι υπάρχουν σχέδια.
> Παρακάτω δεν έψαξα.
> Επομένως τι ακριβώς αναζητά;



Δεν δουλεύω κανέναν!

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Ας ξεκινήσω από το 2ο. Αφού προσανατολίζεσαι αποκλειστικά σε λαμπάτο και μάλιστα EL504, τότε γιατί αφήνεις να εξελίσσεται η συζήτηση γύρω από τα τραντζιστορικά pll;
> Γιατί ρωτάς για τιμές αφού δε σε ενδιαφέρουν;
> Οπότε πάμε στο 1ο, ότι όλα συνηγορούν στο ότι μας δουλεύεις.
> Δικαίωμά σου να το προσπαθείς, αλλά δε μασάμε κουτόχορτο.



Δεν σας δουλεύω.

----------


## liat

> Δεν σας δουλεύω.



Συνεχώς αυτό λες, αλλά διαψεύδεσαι.
Αν είσαι 25 χρονών, που πολύ αμφιβάλω, ποιος νοήμων άνθρωπος θα ρωτούσε ό,τι ρώτησες εσύ;





> Γίνεται να το αγοράσει κάποιος και να μου το στείλει;και να τον πληρώσω.



*Edit*

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, σου πουλάω έναν *πομπό*, ολοκληρωμένο, με το κουτί του, το τροφοδοτικό, το pll, το linear 14-15 watt. Όλο το πακέτο στα 120€. Εσύ μόνο κεραία και κάθοδο θα χρειαστείς.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Συνεχώς αυτό λες, αλλά διαψεύδεσαι.
> Αν είσαι 25 χρονών, που πολύ αμφιβάλω, ποιος νοήμων άνθρωπος θα ρωτούσε ό,τι ρώτησες εσύ;



Αυτή η απάντηση :frown: Γίνεται..πληρώσω) είναι άκυρη.Δεν πιστεύω να θέλεις να δείξω και ταυτότητα!Επίσης γιατί μου επιτίθησαι;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Συνεχώς αυτό λες, αλλά διαψεύδεσαι.
> Αν είσαι 25 χρονών, που πολύ αμφιβάλω, ποιος νοήμων άνθρωπος θα ρωτούσε ό,τι ρώτησες εσύ;
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, σου πουλάω έναν *πομπό*, ολοκληρωμένο, με το κουτί του, το τροφοδοτικό, το pll, το linear 14-15 watt. Όλο το πακέτο στα 120€. Εσύ μόνο κεραία και κάθοδο θα χρειαστείς.



Δεν μου βγάζει το link,μπορείς να το φτιάξεις;(φτιάχτηκε)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Συνεχώς αυτό λες, αλλά διαψεύδεσαι.
> Αν είσαι 25 χρονών, που πολύ αμφιβάλω, ποιος νοήμων άνθρωπος θα ρωτούσε ό,τι ρώτησες εσύ;
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, σου πουλάω έναν *πομπό*, ολοκληρωμένο, με το κουτί του, το τροφοδοτικό, το pll, το linear 14-15 watt. Όλο το πακέτο στα 120€. Εσύ μόνο κεραία και κάθοδο θα χρειαστείς.



Κράτα την προσφορά θα το σκεφτώ.Καλύτερη τιμή γίνεται;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κράτα την προσφορά θα το σκεφτώ.



Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να φτιάξεις ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με την EL504.
Αν θες σχέδιο έχω να σου δώσω.

----------


## liat

> Κράτα την προσφορά θα το σκεφτώ.Καλύτερη τιμή γίνεται;



Όπως σε όλα, έτσι κι εδώ ισχύει το ό,τι πληρώσεις παίρνεις.
Πάρε καλύτερα ένα *τέτοιο*, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς με αυτοταλάντωτο, που ψάχνεσαι, θα έχεις τα ίδια αποτελέσματα, δηλαδή όχι σωστή εκπομπή.

----------


## SV1EDG

Tελείως tragic κατασκευή.Ειδικά ο ανεμιστήρας.

----------


## liat

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να φτιάξεις ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με την EL504.
> Αν θες σχέδιο έχω να σου δώσω.



Γιώργο η πρόθεση αγνή αλλά σκέψου τον κίνδυνο με την τάση και δε μιλάμε για 12-15voltάκια!
Εγώ απ' ότι εισέπραξα, ο ενδιαφερόμενος δεν κατέχει πολλά. (βλέπε σολντερίνη)

----------

CybEng (27-04-16)

----------


## liat

> Tελείως tragic κατασκευή.Ειδικά ο ανεμιστήρας.



Εμ, με τα λεφτά που διαθέτει τι περίμενες να προτείνω.
50€ που διαθέτει μου στοίχισε το rdvv pll, χωρίς να λάβω υπόψη προσωπικό κόπο και έλεγχο-τροποποιήσεις με τον SRF για να βγει σωστά.
Εσύ τι θα πρότεινες;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να φτιάξεις ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με την EL504.
> Αν θες σχέδιο έχω να σου δώσω.



Εντάξει τότε δώσε σχέδιο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το σχέδιο;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το σχέδιο;



https://www.google.gr/search?q=el504...w=1366&bih=658
*
el504*
 δες στο λινκ και διάλεξε με ή χωρίς σολντερίνη.... :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κάτι λίγο άσχετο.Αγόρασα σολντερίνη   σε τι χρησιμεύει ακριβώς,γιατί δεν κατάλαβα;



*
flux*

πιστεύω κάτι θα βρείς.....nikosgalanos

----------


## radioamateur

> ε)γιατί το χρειάζομαι.



κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που λέει ο Βεδουράς






 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Hahaha :Very Happy: .

----------


## SV1EDG

> Εσύ τι θα πρότεινες;



Κατ'αρχάς το σχόλιο ήταν για την κατασκευή και όχι για την προτασή σου.

Θα του πρότεινα αυτό που έφτιαξες εσύ.Και θα μάθει πολλά πράματα και αξιοπρεπές είναι και μέσα στο budget του.Και μερικώς να το κάνει να δουλέψει (ταλαντωτής,έξοδος) πάλι κερδισμένος θα είναι.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Κατ'αρχάς το σχόλιο ήταν για την κατασκευή και όχι για την προτασή σου.
> 
> Θα του πρότεινα αυτό που έφτιαξες εσύ.Και θα μάθει πολλά πράματα και αξιοπρεπές είναι και μέσα στο budget του.Και μερικώς να το κάνει να δουλέψει (ταλαντωτής,έξοδος) πάλι κερδισμένος θα είναι.



Αυτό που είπες να φτιάξω που είναι μέσα στο budget μου έχεις το σχέδιο;

----------


## liat

> Αυτό που είπες να φτιάξω που είναι μέσα στο budget μου έχεις το σχέδιο;



Λέει για το rdvv pll 8 watt no tune.
Εκτός της κατασκευής καθ' εαυτής, θα χρειαστείς όργανα για να το φέρεις εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Λέει για το rdvv pll 8 watt no tune.
> Εκτός της κατασκευής καθ' εαυτής, θα χρειαστείς όργανα για να το φέρεις εκεί που πρέπει.



ακόμα;
Nikosgalanos αποφάσισες εν τέλει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Επειδή δεν έχω θάλαμο έκθεσης,θα φτιάξω το αυτοταλάντωτο με την ελ504 ή θα αγοράσω το μηχάνημα που προσφέρθηκε.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Επειδή δεν έχω θάλαμο έκθεσης,θα φτιάξω το αυτοταλάντωτο με την ελ504 ή θα αγοράσω το μηχάνημα που προσφέρθηκε.



*
εντάξει τότε αφού δεν έχεις θάλαμο έκθεσης κάνε ένα από τα δύο...*

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι κεραία προτείνετε;

----------


## crown

ένα απλο διπολο με fm με μηκη αλουμηνιου 73 + 73 cm

----------


## liat

Πάνω σε αυτό που προτείνει η Κώστας, δες για τον υπολογισμό της κεραίας *εδώ*.
Όμως, για να προχωράς σε εξεύρεση κεραίας, θα έχεις καταλήξει σε πομπό. Ποια η επιλογή σου;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Χρόνια Πολλά.Θα φτιάξω τον πομπό fm με την ελ504.Πιστεύω να βρω τα υλικά στον 741.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Χρόνια Πολλά.Θα φτιάξω τον πομπό fm με την ελ504.Πιστεύω να βρω τα υλικά στον 741.



πως θα τον φτιάξεις μας λές;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> πως θα τον φτιάξεις μας λές;



Θα αγοράσω τα υλικά από τον 741.Όμως πρέπει να φτιάξω πλακέτα η θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα με καλώδια;Στο μεταλλικό πλαίσιο πώς θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα αν ισχύει το άνωθεν ερώτημα;

----------


## liat

> Όμως πρέπει να φτιάξω πλακέτα η θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα με καλώδια;Στο μεταλλικό πλαίσιο πώς θα κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα αν ισχύει το άνωθεν ερώτημα;



Ιδέες μπορείς να πάρεις από *εδώ*, ή *εδώ* αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου για πλακέτα.

----------

SeAfasia (02-05-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

{μπορεί να είναι χαζή ερώτηση}Το πρώτο λινκ χρειάζεται πλακέτα;

----------


## betacord85

διαβασα και τα 116 ποστ...25 χρονων δεν εισαι..σολντερινη???50 ευρω?μην κανεις πειρατματισμους σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη...αν θες εχω στο κουτι της μια el 504 nos και κατι τελευταιο αλλο νομιμα οπως ειπε σε αλλο ποστ συναδελφος και αλλο μονιμα που εγραψες και καταλαβες εσυ

----------


## electron

Εγώ θα πρότεινα στον Νίκο που απ ότι φαίνεται είναι αρχάριος, να μην μπλέξει με κατασκευή λάμπας που έχει υψηλές τάσεις. Αν θέλει να <παίξει>, ας προτιμήσει κάτι σε κιτ που και να το χαλάσει, τουλάχιστον ο ίδιος δεν θα κινδυνέψει.

----------

CybEng (03-05-16)

----------


## tomhel

Φιλε nikosgalanos...
Η 504 εχει ριξει χιλιαδες ηλεκτροπλιξιες στους απανταχου diy'αδες λατρεις των fm...ενας εξ αυτων ημουν και εγω 25 χρονια πριν...!!!
ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΎΟΥ  ΙΔΙΑΊΤΕΡΑ  ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ....
Η κατασκευη που πας να φτιαξεις ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ( εαν ειναι χωρις μετ/τη δλδ ανόρθωση δικτύου ) και ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι μια ηλκετροπλιξια την εχεις στο τσεπακι...

1000000 φορες δωσε τα χρηματα σου σε ενα απο τα PLL KIT που εχει ποσταρει ο φιλος liat , που ειναι χιλιαδες φορες καλύτερο απο τον δεινοσαυρο που πας να φτιαξεις ( αν ποτε το φτιαξεις και εαν ποτε δουλεψει...) και μαλλον και πιο φθηνο..
Και προπάντων , ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ..

YOLO...!!!

----------


## liat

Όπως βλέπεις αγαπητέ Νίκο, όλων οι συμβουλές συντείνουν στο να μην ασχοληθείς με λαμπάτο, όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο αλλά για να μην ρισκάρεις τη ζωή σου.
Όλες οι αναρτήσεις σου δείχνουν ότι δεν γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο και παρόλα ταύτα θες να πειραματιστείς με τάσεις επικίνδυνες.
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τώρα ότι προσπαθούσα να σε κάνω να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση και ότι δεν ήμουν "επιθετικός" όπως είπες σε κάποιο από τα περασμένα post.

----------

CybEng (03-05-16)

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ πάντως διερωτώμαι γιατί τόσος κόσμος ασχολείται με αυτό το ποστ από την στιγμή που φένεται καθαρά ότι υπάρχει μονο και μόνο για να γίνεται λόγος
Θα ανοίξω λοιπόν και εγώ ένα ποστ που θα λέω ότι θέλω να φτιάξω ένα διαστημόπλοιο για τον Άρη και θα δώ πόσοι θα μου απαντήσουν για να μου πουν να το φτιάξω η όχι

----------

efialtisfm (19-10-17)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα στον Νίκο που απ ότι φαίνεται είναι αρχάριος, να μην μπλέξει με κατασκευή λάμπας που έχει υψηλές τάσεις. Αν θέλει να <παίξει>, ας προτιμήσει κάτι σε κιτ που και να το χαλάσει, τουλάχιστον ο ίδιος δεν θα κινδυνέψει.



Έχω φτιάξει πολλά της smartkit.Τον πομπό fm 4w και άλλα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> διαβασα και τα 116 ποστ...25 χρονων δεν εισαι..σολντερινη???50 ευρω?μην κανεις πειρατματισμους σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη...αν θες εχω στο κουτι της μια el 504 nos και κατι τελευταιο αλλο νομιμα οπως ειπε σε αλλο ποστ συναδελφος και αλλο μονιμα που εγραψες και καταλαβες εσυ



Την ελ504 την πουλάς και αν ναι πόσο;Για τους άπιστους θα βάλω φώτο στο προφίλ!(δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν!)

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Όπως βλέπεις αγαπητέ Νίκο, όλων οι συμβουλές συντείνουν στο να μην ασχοληθείς με λαμπάτο, όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο αλλά για να μην ρισκάρεις τη ζωή σου.
> Όλες οι αναρτήσεις σου δείχνουν ότι δεν γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο και παρόλα ταύτα θες να πειραματιστείς με τάσεις επικίνδυνες.
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τώρα ότι προσπαθούσα να σε κάνω να αντιληφθείς την κατάσταση και ότι δεν ήμουν "επιθετικός" όπως είπες σε κάποιο από τα περασμένα post.



Εντάξει.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Επειδή το θέμα είναι όπως λέτε ένα συνεχές λογοπαίγνιο τότε παρακαλώ τον administrator ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΏΣΕΙ!

----------

